
Introducing Lotus::Controller – a Rack web framework - jodosha
http://lucaguidi.com/2014/02/23/introducing-lotus-controller.html
======
mattgreenrocks
Kinda neat; reminds me of Merb (pre-Rails 3).

The engineering sensibilities may not be appreciated by all, unfortunately.

~~~
jodosha
Thank you @mattgreenrocks

